# a nasal vs ə [ã = ə ?]



## MugenKaosu

Olá.
Estou tentando comparar sons do português com os do inglês... Deparei-me com dois sons parecidos: o nosso som de /ã/ (como em maç*ã*, r*a*mo, propag*a*nda) e o som de /ə/ deles (como em *a*bout, s*u*ggest, Washingt*o*n). 

Qual seria a diferença entre os sons?


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Olá.
> Estou tentando comparar sons do português com os do inglês... Deparei-me com dois sons parecidos: o nosso som de /ã/ (como em maç*ã*, r*a*mo, propag*a*nda) e o som de /ə/ deles (como em *a*bout, s*u*ggest, Washingt*o*n).
> 
> Qual seria a diferença entre os sons?



Kaos,
De cara podemos dizer que /ã/ é um fonema nasal e /ə/ não. Isso os torna bastante diferentes. Depois, em São Paulo, tem gente que "oraliza" o /ã/ ou tira-lhe a nasalização. Talvez seja a esse som que você esteja se referindo. No entanto, o nosso /ã/, qualquer que seja a pronúncia, é sempre tônico ou subtonico (acho eu, como em alemãzinha)  enquanto o /ə/ inglês é sempre átono. Os pontos de articulação dos dois sons são diferentes.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Kaos,
> De cara podemos dizer que /ã/ é um fonema nasal e /ə/ não. Isso os torna bastante diferentes.* Depois, em São Paulo, tem gente que "oraliza" o /ã/ ou tira-lhe a nasalização*. Talvez seja a esse som que você esteja se referindo. No entanto, o nosso /ã/, qualquer que seja a pronúncia, é sempre tônico ou subtonico (acho eu, como em alemãzinha)  enquanto o /ə/ inglês é sempre átono. Os pontos de articulação dos dois sons são diferentes.


Quando você diz "tem gente", você quer dizer muita gente mesmo? Não sei que "oralização" seria essa de que está falando. Nunca percebi duas pronúncias diferentes para /ã/.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Kaos,
Digite naquele site proibido, o tutube, _Cocegas - A Modelo Anorexica parte 1_, com a Ingrid Guimarães no papel de uma modelo falando com um sotaque paulista bem marcado. Não saberia te especificar quem fala assim em SP, mas volta e meia ouço esse sotaque. Preste atenção como ela fala "*não*" de forma bem oralizada, assim como muitas outras palavras em que ela elimina a nasalização.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Hmm, acho que entendi, mas não sei se mais alguém teria esse tipo de sotaque, porque para mim o jeito dela pronunciar vogais parece ser mais "de brincadeira", "encenação", e não o jeito dela falar normalmente. De qualquer forma, será que esse /ã/ da Ingrid é igual ao ə?


----------



## GOODVIEW

A Ingrid está caricaturando evidentemente, mas já ouvi esse tipo de sotaque algumas vezes. 

Respondendo à sua pergunta, aos meus ouvidos são sons bem diferentes. O som produzido pela Ingrid me parece ser articulado na parte anterior da boca. O /ə/ inglês é articulado na região média da boca.


----------



## Macunaíma

O sotaque da cidade de São Paulo me faz pensar em nariz entupido. E eu percebo que os paulistanos não são muito conscientes disso, talvez porque o sotaque deles seja pouco caricaturado.


----------



## anaczz

Macunaíma said:


> O sotaque da cidade de São Paulo me faz pensar em nariz entupido. E eu percebo que os paulistanos não são muito conscientes disso, talvez porque o sotaque deles seja pouco caricaturado.


Você deve ter razão, porque eu nem consigo perceber sobre o que vocês estão falando! Carãmba!


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> O sotaque da cidade de São Paulo me faz pensar em nariz entupido. E eu percebo que os paulistanos não são muito conscientes disso, talvez porque o sotaque deles seja pouco caricaturado.


 
Deve ser influência (resquício) da imigração italiana, não?


----------



## Istriano

MugenKaosu said:


> Olá.
> Estou tentando comparar sons do português com os do inglês... Deparei-me com dois sons parecidos: o nosso som de /ã/ (como em maç*ã*, r*a*mo, propag*a*nda) e o som de /ə/ deles (como em *a*bout, s*u*ggest, Washingt*o*n).
> 
> Qual seria a diferença entre os sons?



Realmente, o sotaque paulista é muito desnasalizado.
(Vocês pronunciam _quillômetro, Antônia _como_: quilómetro, Antónia_, e eu
_quilõmetro, Antõnia_).

No sotaque baiano, a gente nasaliza tudo,

maç*ã*

tem um som bem nasal, como bi*en* em francês (biã),
(só que o nosso som nasal é mais central e mais_ fechado/levantado, _e não anterior como em francês de Paris).


maç*ã* /ã/ [ɐ̃]
bi*en*  /ɛ̃/  [æ̃] ou [Ã]

Muitas pessoas de S. Paulo e do Sul falam:  ['vẽⁿtʊ, ma'sɐ̃ⁿ]  o que não ocorre no Nordeste e no Rio onde a nasalização é total:  ['vẽtʊ, ma'sɐ̃]. A consoante nasal não se ouve.
 ['vẽiⁿtʊ] _veinto _(a pronúncia ''italiana'' de S. Paulo).


Fonologicamente,  *ã* em maçã será  /ã/ (e não /ɐ̃/ embora a gente pronuncie assim)
bem como *en* em bi*en* francês de París será  /ɛ̃/ (embora se pronuncie [æ̃] ou [Ã] na pronúncia moderna de Paris).

fonologicamente / /  e foneticamente [ ]:

*maçã */ma'sã/  ([ma'sɐ̃] na Bahia, [ma'sɐ̃ⁿ] ou [ma'sɐⁿ] em S. Paulo)
*bien */bjɛ̃/'([bjæ̃] ou [bjÃ] em Paris, [bjɛ̃] em Montreal).

*cana */'kana/  (['kɐ̃nɐ na Bahia, ['kɐnɐ] ou ['kɐnə] em S. Paulo)
*quilômetro */ki'lometrʊ/*  ([ki'lõmetrʊ] na Bahia, [ki'lɔmetrʊ] em S. Paulo).

Barbosa & Albano (2004) se dedicaram às consoantes nasais, mas infelizmente, eles escolheram um sotaque do interior paulista (Campinas),
 que, claro, não pode ser o modelo ideal para o Brasil todo.


(*Há quem diga que a ''pronúncia fonológica'' deveria ser /ki'lometro/)



_Fonologia, em inglês normativo:_

about /*ə*ˈbaʊt/
love /ˈl*ʌ*v/
_
Fonologia, em português normativo:_

mala /'mal*a*/

Fonologicamente temos:  *ə, ʌ* e* a.
*Quanto à fonética, ela varia muito tanto no caso inglês quanto no caso da língua portuguesa, dependendo do sotaque.

Por exemplo: *

mala */'mal*a*/ pode ser ['mälɐ] (na Bahia), ['mälɜ] ou ['mälə] em MG e SP
*love */ˈl*ʌ*v/ pode ser [läv] (na Austrália), [lɐv] (na Califórnia), [lɜv] (no Centro-Oeste [Midwest] americano), 
[ləv] (no Sul estadounidense),  [l*ʌ*v] na Nova Zelândia, [lʊv] no Norte da Inglaterra).

E nem se fala da pronúncia lusitana de _*mas *_/mɐʃ / que a mim soa como algo entre [mɐʃ ] e  [mæʃ].
Infelizmente não sei como escrever o som entre [ɐ] e [æ].


----------



## GamblingCamel

Interesting thread, << カオス >>

I'm curious. Given the diversity of Brazil, how is the last vowel in "Washington" pronounced in different regions?

BTW I'm from Washington, D.C. -- and I think that I pronounce the last syllable at least 3 different ways : TIN, TUN and TN (that is, when the word sounds like one long mumble, "Washingtngngngtngngnnnn).


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> Interesting thread, << カオス >>
> 
> I'm curious. Given the diversity of Brazil, how is the last vowel in "Washington" pronounced in different regions?
> 
> BTW I'm from Washington, D.C. -- and I think that I pronounce the last syllable at least 3 different ways : TIN, TUN and TN (that is, when the word sounds like one long mumble, "Washingtngngngtngngnnnn).


Deve haver várias pronúncias para isso, mas não sei dizer quais são... Mas acho que aqui em São Paulo a gente pronuncia do mesmo jeito que em "tom" (de voz, de cor etc.). 

Já vi uma repórter na T.V. que tenta pronunciar do jeito "certo", estadunidense, só que não sei se ela atinge seu objetivo.


----------



## Istriano

/ˈwɑ*:*ʃɪŋtən/
http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/washington

Realmente soaria meio forçado pronunciar assim em português.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm curious. Given the diversity of Brazil, how is the last vowel in "Washington" pronounced in different regions?
> 
> BTW I'm from Washington, D.C. -- and I think that I pronounce the last syllable at least 3 different ways : TIN, TUN and TN (that is, when the word sounds like one long mumble, "Washingtngngngtngngnnnn).


As Washington is a common name in Brazil, you can have an idea here.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> As Washington is a common name in Brazil, you can have an idea here.


Ty Zz. Very interesting. The 3 of them say Washington very differently.
The Mineira skips the middle syllable, and one of the SP guys lays it thick 'n heavy on the first syllable.

As I listened, I realize that I have heard none of your PT voices. In my mind, I've created fictional voices for you all, 
but they're cartoon-like, meio americano(a)/meio brasileiro(a)português(a) -- and probably bear no resemblance to how you really talk.

Fyi. In the States the first name, Washington, is not common.


----------



## Istriano

The Mineiro way is the cutest : _Uochton _


----------



## Dona Chicória

Há uns 40 anos atrás, uma amiga nossa,mineira de Divinópolis, precisou do documentos para casar-se, aqui em SP. Não havia internet - claro - e foi preciso localizar o cartório e telefonar , pedindo o envio de uma segunda via da Certidão de Nascimento. Perguntamos a ela com quem deveríamos falar e ela sugeriu procurarmos pelo "Zinto", - um nome pra lá de estranho... Mas a pessoa já tinha se aposentado.
De toda forma, quando o documento chegou pelo correio, esclareceu-se o mistério, o nome era... Washington!
O que,conforme o post do Istriano,acima, tem tudo a ver!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Ótimo!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Voltando a conversa bem pra trás, na discussão sobre a nazalização, estudos mais recentes atribuem a nazalização do Port Brasileiro, e Paulista ao "nheengatu", a língua geral criada no Brasil a partir de uma mistura do Português com o Tupi- Guarani e expandida pelo pais todo. (E não pelo Italiano)
Há vários artigos na internet sobre o assunto, que é hoje amplamente estudado.

Essa língua foi usada nos contatos entre indios, portugueses e depois negros, à parte ao Português, que seria uma língua mais formal. 
Como a colonização foi feita sem muitas mulheres brancas, as famílias era bilingues, pois as mães eram ,via de regra, indias ou mestiças.

Essa língua foi, posteriormente proibida pelo Marques de Pombal e as pessoas tiveram de passar a falar Português.

Estudos indicam que certos usos do português caipira eram os correntes no Português arcaico e medieval, e que portanto não eram errados, como são considerados hoje. 

Há estudos que indicam, também, que o "R' caipira/paulista (com a lingua no meio do céu da boca) seria ,também, a forma dos falantes do Tupi - Guarani pronunciarem o "R" do Português.
Mas isso já seria outro post, né Vandinha?


----------



## Istriano

Já ouvi dizer que os indianos acham que só nas línguas indianas há o ''r caipira/paulista'' (em inglês indiano o r se pronuncia como o _r_ de _amoroso_).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroflex_approximant


----------



## Dona Chicória

Não saberia dizer. 

Em todo caso, na palavra 'urban' - que está  no link que postou, está o famoso "R' caipira/paulista.

Ouça com atenção esta Benção - mais do que apropriada, aliás, pois é Páscoa 

http://www.wrensworld.com/romairishbless.htm 

O que me diz de ha*r*m, travele*r*, powe*r*, heart, Lo*r*d, impo*r*tant, spi*r*it,flowe*r*s, you*r ?*


----------

